# Low Carb Chicken Nuggets



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just put together one of the diet kitchens recipes for fried chicken

Was good but very plain and dry so I changed it up

Almond Flour

Parmasan

black pepper

cayanne pepper

salt

paprika

garlic powder

cut up chicken dip in egg white then dip in the mix of the above then oven for 30 mins

Well they were awesome! pretty much all protein and fats so decent for Keto and tasted amazing dipped in bbq sauce

I never measured out anything just chucked a bit of each in a bowl and dipped the chicken in

TRY IT!!! @stealthy


----------

